# NISMO wheels



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

were can i get these. The nice five spoke Nismo wheels that just look soooooo nice. I cant seem to find them on the web but i know they exist. They're own the nismo 350z at my local nissan dealer.. ugghhhhhhhhhhhh(drooling) nismo 350z....


----------



## Code13 (Feb 7, 2003)

http://www.importfan.com/manufacturer.asp?2=1267&6=2
Thats the only one I could find


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Man I want some. They must cost a fortune considering they are coming from a company that charges $123 for an Oil cap.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

anything that says "call to order" costs a fortune. One of the many lessons i've learned in life.  Those bronze ones look real nice though.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They cost an absolute fortune. I spoke with a 240 owner with them in 17x7.5 and he quoted me ~$3500 without tires for basic 1-piece. I can't even imagine what the deep-dish three-piece LP-01s cost...


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

3500 dollars eh. i could save that up in like 5 years if i really try. Oh well just thought id see what the deal was. Man they are sweet looking rims though


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I priced out some 16" LM1's a while ack. ABout $550-$650 per wheel depending on your source. They are made by Rays FYI...


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

you could always buy some cheap wheels that look similar and cost oh lets say $115 and just put some nismo stickers on them.

just a sugestion


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

in that case why not just buy the stickers. The point of getting high-end equipment is actually have high-end performance. But if you are doing it for looks then I guess you could put a bunch of fake crap on your car. Wow I said crap I haven't said that in a long time.


----------

